# Electronic Bleeding Fishing Lures



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't even click on the link and I know what your talking about... they're all over (or used to be) in outdoor magazines. 

Sorry, but I can't tell you whether they work as good as they say. Obviously, the mfg. is gonna hype it up so it sounds really good, so it can be hard to go off of that alone. I've always wondered myself, though, how well they really do work.


----------



## girtsguy (Oct 16, 2011)

I also was curious


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

do not get these it has gimic writen all over them if you want some red on your cranks get a sharpie and paint it on looks much more realistic


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't waste your money. If you need an electronic lure, than you are not much of a fisherman. Painting it with a red marker will do in a pinch.


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah thats how I feel but I was still curious if they really work better


----------

